# Mario Party 10



## RhinoK (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm surprised there isn't a thread for this game. 
Anyone excited for this game? I'm.... not, after the previous instalments. But Donkey Kong's return and Rosalina's debut is tempting me to buy it. I know it sounds pathetic that I'd buy the game for playable characters but I've long awaited DK's playable return. Finally.
Amiibo party seems reminiscent of the classic board style before the four player car mechanic was introduced in MP9. And then there's also Bowser Party, which is also neat. 
What are your thoughts on the game?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 15, 2015)

Eh...It feels like Mario Party 9 Version 2.

Though playing as Bowser is the best thing about it honestly.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't know much about Mario Party 10, but I do like the Mario Party series in general so I am going to buy it. I really hope there is an online mode for this game. With the movement style of Mario Party 9 and now 10 I see no reason why an online mode shouldn't be included.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 15, 2015)

Although I've generally been a fan of the Mario Party games (particularly the first few installments back on the N64), I don't like the roads they have taken the series with _Mario Party 9_ and _Mario Party Island Tour_. And I'm not sure why they're sticking to similar formulas for 10 when sales have already pretty much proven that people are not really liking what they're doing with it. 

I really wish they'd take it all a few steps back again to earlier Mario Party formulas. The only way I'd really consider buying 10 is if there's some kind of online play. I severely doubt that would happen, though, as people disconnecting during the middle of a longer game like Mario Party could potentially ruin the whole thing. Ex: Someone gets angry (or multiple people do) that they're losing and quits, leaving the other players hanging, or just general disconnect problems. I can essentially see why online play would be a problem for a game like that.

Still, I confess extreme disappointment that they're sticking to the "four together in a car" style like _Mario Party 9_. I thought that was awful, personally.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 15, 2015)

I liked Mario Party 9 for a few days but despise Island Tour, so I don't think I will. Amiibo party looks confusing from how they explained it, so yeah, I'd rather not waste money on this game.


----------



## Murray (Jan 15, 2015)

Last marioparty game I owned was 4 on the gamecube, but I'm actually gonna get this because it doesn't look tooooo bad... I need more party games on wii u and the amiibo mode looks pretty fun


----------



## Javocado (Jan 15, 2015)

I wish they had that OG formula still 
I will probably snatch it up though because I need more multiplayer games on the Wii U and I love me some minigames.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 15, 2015)

Honestly, I wish Hudson Soft didn't kick the bucket too soon.

Then again, after 5, the Mario Party series started to slow down in quality.


----------



## Cress (Jan 15, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Honestly, I wish Hudson Soft didn't kick the bucket too soon.
> 
> Then again, after 5, the Mario Party series started to slow down in quality.



6 was a solid game. 7 was the typical, nothing really new. 8 felt a bit different and they used the Wii remote in unique ways. 9 was... well I've never played it and I don't think I need to. Island Tour looked so rushed.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 16, 2015)

I want a Mario Party game, so I'm interested in this maybe. Obviously though, since it's not out yet, we don't know how good it is.

Excluding 10, for the Mario Party games playable on a Wii U (Mario Party 9 and the Wii ones), what do you guys think is the best?


----------



## Coach (Jan 16, 2015)

I enjoyed 7 the most, and also 2 that I got off of the Wii e-shop.

This game _really_ needs online. .-.


----------



## Murray (Jan 16, 2015)

Coach said:


> I enjoyed 7 the most, and also 2 that I got off of the Wii e-shop.
> 
> This game _really_ needs online. .-.



eh, the fun with marioparty has always been playing with friends on a couch, online would feel really boring imo


----------



## n64king (Jan 16, 2015)

I feel like it's pretty obvious why online isn't included and that's because it's 4P and the game takes too long even in shorter gameplays and people would rage quit early on if someone gained too much momentum too fast, which can happen, or you're asking too much from people's wifi. It's not like Smash that only take a few mins a piece or Mario Kart that usually has 8-12 people involved at one time, which both already can have severe lag or people poofing half way through the game. I can't imagine you trying to nail down 4 random people who are actually going to sit through all of that for Mario Party. People can't even pick a damn a kart combo in MK8 and a track in the time limit, there's always at least a couple in a full match who take 100 years to chose options and end up getting random stuff because they're too slow, what makes you think you can get people to do Mario Party Online properly with that nonsense happening? Maybe it'll happen but wow I hope they take these terribly slow people into consideration so it doesn't become a waiting game.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Jan 16, 2015)

n64king said:


> I feel like it's pretty obvious why online isn't included and that's because it's 4P and the game takes too long even in shorter gameplays and people would rage quit early on if someone gained too much momentum too fast, which can happen, or you're asking too much from people's wifi. It's not like Smash that only take a few mins a piece or Mario Kart that usually has 8-12 people involved at one time, which both already can have severe lag or people poofing half way through the game. I can't imagine you trying to nail down 4 random people who are actually going to sit through all of that for Mario Party. People can't even pick a damn a kart combo in MK8 and a track in the time limit, there's always at least a couple in a full match who take 100 years to chose options and end up getting random stuff because they're too slow, what makes you think you can get people to do Mario Party Online properly with that nonsense happening? Maybe it'll happen but wow I hope they take these terribly slow people into consideration so it doesn't become a waiting game.



It could still work like MK8. If someone leaves the room during the game the CPU automatically controls them after a set period of time has passed. The same can work for a Mario Party.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm not sure why online would be any issue whatsoever. Seeing as Fortune Street / Boom Street had online multiplayer, that game was much longer per round than mario party and people still played through it. 

Anyway. The best thing I've seen about 10 so far is the amiibo board. It actually might play like a pathless version of the first 7/8 games. Though I was disappointed to see that different amiibo boards don't change the actual spaces on the board but only the event spaces. S: The mini games look fun though. Just the main boards keep the trashy system from 9, so I've no interest in playing them / the whole game right now. Okay, maybe a little because it's Mario Party and it's all insanely colourful. But I will be disappointed I know it.




DJStarstryker said:


> I want a Mario Party game, so I'm interested in this maybe. Obviously though, since it's not out yet, we don't know how good it is.
> 
> Excluding 10, for the Mario Party games playable on a Wii U (Mario Party 9 and the Wii ones), what do you guys think is the best?



If you've never played a Mario Party game you might like 9 or 10. If you've played before, or want to play something closer to the best versions, buy Mario Party 8 for Wii. 7 and below are GC and earlier. 8 doesnt have great minigames though, and some of the boards are a bit simple compared to previous games ~ like you can't claim spaces as your own and set traps which was my fav mechanic. 
9 had pretty good mini-games but the main boards/playstyle was so different and awful by comparison I returned it after playing each "board"/path once (just to check if they all had the same awful system). But like I said, if you don't know what you're missing you might like them?

Really I'd recommend going onto the wii menu option and (if you have controllers that can work with it) go to the VC and get whichever Mario party's are on there. (pretty sure 2 is, not sure if 1 or 3 are). That is if you're willing to play with the old graphics. Otherwise any of the GC ones (4-7) are better than 8 and 9. 6 is probably my fav, it was more innovative in a way that didn't kill the game entirely. 

Also; DJSTARSTRYKER! I haven't seen you in ages. Hai! :3


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mario party 9 was ruined with that car turn thingy ;-; now they brought it back and it's horrible. I might consider buying it


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 17, 2015)

Eh. It's fine. They... could take the car thing out once they realize what it's done to the Mario Party fanbase.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

I want to buy it but I'm afraid it won't have a "goal" and that it would be all over the place like SSB4....
I never played a mario party game before so I'm not sure if I should start now


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I want to buy it but I'm afraid it won't have a "goal" and that it would be all over the place like SSB4....
> I never played a mario party game before so I'm not sure if I should start now


Start with Mario Party 2, 3, 4, or 8.

Those are good to start with.


----------



## Solar (Jan 22, 2015)

Have you guys seen the official artwork yet? I really like Rosalina and Peach's designs, they did something different with the faces I like it.


Spoiler: Artowrk


----------



## n64king (Jan 22, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Honestly, I wish Hudson Soft didn't kick the bucket too soon.
> 
> Then again, after 5, the Mario Party series started to slow down in quality.




Ugh I agree, I was so disappointed that Hudson Soft died. So much good came from them.
I felt like 5 was the start of the boring. 6 & 7 had their charm but they were nearly identical in many ways and they came out really quickly after one another too if I recall which was weird. I already didn't really like 5 when they changed it from items to Orbs. More than half of them were luck based because someone had to step on a space you threw orbs at.

I'm really curious what MP10 will have for single player mode, it seemed like they wanted to change last time so you pretty much need more humans. Riding around in the cart with computers was boring.


----------



## Coach (Jan 22, 2015)

Well, at least Donkey kong is back, and Rosalina will be in too for all the people who want to play as her.

also it looks like there will be throwback minigames, such as the one with the ghosts being like Running of the bulb from #1, and the sled one being Bobsled run from #1 and #2

Oop, and the bowser minigame where he rolls the cylinder you are inside is Shock, drop and roll from #2.

There's probably more but I'm tired so I forgot the names


----------



## n64king (Jan 22, 2015)

Why did they even remove Donkey Kong? If it's related to the Rareware loss that doesn't even make sense at all. I never hated those DK Mini games but he poofed right when I was gaining appreciation for Donkey Kong.


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 22, 2015)

Solar said:


> Have you guys seen the official artwork yet? I really like Rosalina and Peach's designs, they did something different with the faces I like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Artowrk



That's some nice artwork. It raises some questions about Spike. We can assume he's playable being shown with the playable characters, but I don't know.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 22, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> That's some nice artwork. It raises some questions about Spike. We can assume he's playable being shown with the playable characters, but I don't know.



oh man why Spike? there are many better characters like Petey Piranha, I was so sad that Petey wasn't playable in MK8


----------



## Coach (Jan 23, 2015)

Why do all of the newer games have to hvae one or two enemies playable that never appear again? 

Blooper, Hammer bro
Shy guy, Kamek 

I kinda don't want Spike playable

- - - Post Merge - - -

It would be cool to have Nabbit, though!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 23, 2015)

I've only had 8, it kinda sucked...

If they made an actual interactive board you could place amiibos on that would be cool. Like hook it up to the gamepad.


----------



## Murray (Jan 23, 2015)

Coach said:


> Why do all of the newer games have to hvae one or two enemies playable that never appear again?
> 
> Blooper, Hammer bro
> Shy guy, Kamek
> ...



nabbit is confirmed non-playable board thing in bowser party :L


----------



## Solar (Jan 24, 2015)

With the info we have, what do you guys think about the game so far? Does anyone think it will be better than 9? It looks nice, and I like the character selection so far, but I'm not sure if it will play any better, which makes it hard to justify buying it even though I want to.


----------



## a potato (Jan 24, 2015)

I have mixed feelings. I never actaully played MP9, but I know how bad it was. I may get it for the other modes though. (And the Toad amiibo hehe)


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 24, 2015)

I played MP9 and I miss the old style. Trying to get more tight on money so i wont be buying this.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 24, 2015)

I bought 9, played each board once and returned it. And so far looks like if I buy this I'll end up doing the same. Might wait and see if I can get it pre-owned or something in a year or so, but not making the mistake of forking out full price for it again.


----------



## Murray (Feb 13, 2015)

bump for new info (from jubs)!!

New japanese website is up! http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wiiu/abaj/index.html
Go browse the pictures and videos to see how amazing it looks!

Some things I've/(and jubs) noticed:

*- Rosalina, DK and wario will get their own amiibo boards as well
- amiibo boards will have minigames(!!!), I deduced this from the amiibo symbol under some of the minigames, see here - http://i.imgur.com/oxyNidT.png?1
- The minigames look so fun!!! Go look at some of the videos for them*

I'm still reading it for now but If i see anything else interesting I will share it

also just found this!! http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wiiu/hardware/accessories/index.html

TOAD WII MOTE

- - - Post Merge - - -

some more on playable characters






I assume this is all the playable characters which could also mean future amiibo, which might involve rereleasing rosalina etc. Now the hidden ones, a safe bet would be to say that they are toadette and spike, as they are the other character artworks that we have seen but who knows...

the hype is real


----------



## Javocado (Feb 15, 2015)

These minigames are lookin sweet!
My favorite is the photo pose one!


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm so relieved that Daisy is confirmed. She's my favorite mario character, and I always played as her when I got my first mario part game, Mario Party DS! Hopefully this also means a Daisy amiibo.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 17, 2015)

Meh  10 looks too similar to 9 for me. The most recent Mario Party game I've liked was Mario Party DS. I still play that one ALL the time. I'll never get tired of it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm excited, but also a little unsure. I haven't looked at the gameplay, but it will bother me if sharing/using the Gamepad is a big part of the game.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

I heard in a comment somewhere that the game actually comes with a free amiibo, is that true? I wonder where people get their info from because there's nothing to back that claim or at least I haven't seen any :/


----------



## Coach (Feb 17, 2015)

Javocado said:


> These minigames are lookin sweet!
> My favorite is the photo pose one!



The Petey Piranha boss is from Mario Sports Mix .-.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I heard in a comment somewhere that the game actually comes with a free amiibo, is that true? I wonder where people get their info from because there's nothing to back that claim or at least I haven't seen any :/


Yes! I saw it for pre-order on Walmart's website. It came with a Mario Amiibo. I don't know if you can get other characters in a game bundle.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mario-Party-10-Mario-Amiibo-Wii-U/43093229


----------



## Coach (Feb 17, 2015)

Murray said:


> bump for new info (from jubs)!!
> 
> New japanese website is up! http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wiiu/abaj/index.html
> Go browse the pictures and videos to see how amazing it looks!
> ...



I feel like there might be more slots that become available. 12 characters is not that many, and it would be disappointing to not include other characters  (Such as Boo and Birdo)


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 17, 2015)

Mario Party has always been lackluster with characters, and to my knowledge they show all slots for characters yet to be unlocked in every game.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 17, 2015)

Mario Party 8 master race

IF THERE IS NO TOADETTE I WILL SCREAM


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 17, 2015)

DK is now playable again? Thank the stars above. I am fully satisfied now


----------



## Murray (Feb 17, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Mario Party 8 master race
> 
> IF THERE IS NO TOADETTE I WILL SCREAM



don't worry toadette and spike are the unlockables!!


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have never really been interested in the Mario Party games, but I have never played any of them so I don't know if they are good.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I have never really been interested in the Mario Party games, but I have never played any of them so I don't know if they are good.



Before 9 they are pretty good. I highly recommend Mario Party DS


----------



## lazuli (Feb 18, 2015)

ive only played 7 on gc and i think 5 on a rom so i dont have much to compare them to !!! i dont care bc 7 will always be my fav


----------



## Solar (Feb 20, 2015)

So here's a full playthrough of amiibo party! It's exactly Classic Mario Party. There are minigames after every turn. It looks like a ton of fun actually! There seems to be a lot more variety than previously thought. I have to ask though, how is everyone feeling about the game given the new info we've received recently? This video pushed me towards getting it but I'm still really on the fence because of the car. If they implement minigames after each turn on that mode as well, I think that will get me to buy it, otherwise there needs to be some fairly major improvements to the car to win me over.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 20, 2015)

Solar said:


> outube.com/watch?v=vscqizdGTvU
> 
> So here's a full playthrough of amiibo party! It's exactly Classic Mario Party. There are minigames after every turn. It looks like a ton of fun actually! There seems to be a lot more variety than previously thought. I have to ask though, how is everyone feeling about the game given the new info we've received recently? This video pushed me towards getting it but I'm still really on the fence because of the car. If they implement minigames after each turn on that mode as well, I think that will get me to buy it, otherwise there needs to be some fairly major improvements to the car to win me over.



This definitely sells the game to me more. Though it is still only 1 board like this. - I'm pretty sure all the event spaces do the same thing in the same locations but have different animations for the event too. /atleast I haven't seen anthing that disagrees with this yet.
The main boards do look good to me too. But the whole mini-star thing and single lap I feel is the bigger issue than lack of mini-games during boards. If it was a gimmick for 1 board, fine. But all of them... no. The car could be made to work too, but again as a gimmick on 1 board, not all of them.


----------



## Murray (Feb 20, 2015)

amiibo party looks awesome!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

Murray said:


> amiibo party looks awesome!



haha right, amiibo party 10.

Um but yeah it looks fun if you've got a gang to play with. Otherwise maybe Island Tour is better for 1P.


----------



## Murray (Feb 21, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> haha right, amiibo party 10.
> 
> Um but yeah it looks fun if you've got a gang to play with. Otherwise maybe Island Tour is better for 1P.



why would anyone buy marioparty for 1 player?


----------



## kassie (Feb 21, 2015)

I haven't played Mario Party since Mario Party 2... how are the newer games?


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

When does 10 release?


----------



## Solar (Feb 21, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> When does 10 release?



March 20th!


----------



## Coach (Feb 21, 2015)

selcouth said:


> I haven't played Mario Party since Mario Party 2... how are the newer games?



The new new games (Mario party 9 and Mario party : Island tour in specific) Pretty much have no good minigames and are either in a car or another mode of transport or on foot with a silly gimmick. One of the Island tour minigames is just remembering where stuff is! But I know that 4, 5, 7, 8 and DS are really good!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

Murray said:


> why would anyone buy marioparty for 1 player?



How come you can't just buy a game because of a reason without getting some snotty response?


----------



## Murray (Feb 21, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> How come you can't just buy a game because of a reason without getting some snotty response?



lol it was just a question but ok.. have fun


----------



## Tao (Feb 21, 2015)

Murray said:


> why would anyone buy marioparty for 1 player?




If I'm throwing down ?50 on a game, I expect to get a decent single player experience out of it.


I could easily ask "why would anyone buy Mario Party and not play it with alcohol as a drinking game?" since like you with single player, I don't understand why you would play the game otherwise. 



Different folks, different strokes.


----------



## Murray (Feb 21, 2015)

one person parties are just sad


----------



## n64king (Feb 21, 2015)

Murray said:


> one person parties are just sad




That's my whole life


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 21, 2015)

Tao said:


> Different folks, different strokes.



But not without getting put down first.


----------



## Astro826 (Feb 22, 2015)

To be honest, Mario Party 10 looks really disappointing. I think it will be better than Mario Party 9 (which was by far the worst Mario Party game in the series, in my opinion), but it looks like a new version of Mario Party 9. The boards are still linear and everybody still drives in a cart, which absolutely kills the game. It was so much fun to take different routes, use orbs, collect stars (not those mini-stars), and do things independently. Now, it's just boring. The boards look really nice based off Nintendo's images of them, but I know I still won't enjoy them because they're linear. The mini-stars are back (hooray...), but I saw that the regular stars are returning, too. I'm not sure where they'll be in (I think maybe Bowser Party), but I hope you can use them instead of mini-stars. The minigames actually look pretty good, though. It reminds me of Mario Party Island Tour. Island Tour had terrible boards (they had good ideas but they were too linear and Toad talked way too much), but its minigames were top-notch. Bowser Party looks like it could be fun, but i'm still not sure how great it will be. How many minigames does it even have? Nintendo hasn't shown off very many Bowser Party minigames, and I feel like they'll get too repetitive. The minigames they have shown for Bowser Party look like they'll be really fun, and they use the gamepad really well, though. Amiibo Party could be great, but the boards just look too small. Plus, all of the boards are squares. The only difference between Amiibo Party boards are the different attractions based off different characters (like the Poltergust in Luigi's board). I feel like they could be fun with multiple people who bring their own amiibos to play it, but if you were by yourself, I feel like it will get repetitive and boring too fast, which kind of sucks since only one of my friends actually have an amiibo compatible with it (and I only have one that's compatible with it, too) and I like to play Mario Party in single-player (yes, i'm one of those people). 

Overall, it just looks disappointing. I might get it if it goes on sale or something (and I don't know if that will happen since Mario Party 9 is still at MSRP), but right now, i'm just hoping it will be better than I think it is. I really want a great new Mario Party game, but it just doesn't seem like i'll be getting one, unfortunately.


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 22, 2015)

Part of me is just so disappointed at the character selection. Why can't we just have big rosters like Mario Kart? Probably just me who wants a bit of variety but ah well


----------



## n64king (Feb 22, 2015)

The series took a dump after Mario Party 4. 5 was boring, 6 was okay, then 7 was a repeat of 6 (like within the same damn year almost), then they tried to do 8 as the old style and it was alright but so far gone, then 9 = *vomits all over everyone here*, if 10 blows then I'm done for good. 
Island Tour wasn't bad like people said though, really it wasn't, totally worth a pickup if you've got at least 1 friend to play with and even playing by myself was alright. So I have some faith left that it could turn around. I wish they'd virtual console MP3 that was the best one imo. But I can live with 2 on the Wii menu.


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2015)

10 does not seem tooooooo bad. I think i am nostalgia blind from 4,5,6, and 7 because those were my childhood games. I didn't like 8 or 9 though. I hope the last 2 characters are boo and dry bones

- - - Post Merge - - -

spike would be cool to play as


----------



## n64king (Feb 22, 2015)

Cory said:


> spike would be cool to play as



I like Spike too. I don't get though why Nintendo always switches around like 1 or 2 extra characters. They do it with Mario Kart as well. Notably Dry Bones is gone from this entire generation but by the time "Mario Kart 9" and "Mario Party 11" comes around they'll have dropped Spike, Pink Gold Peach, and probably anyone else who doesn't fit in normally even if they're popular.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 22, 2015)

Cory said:


> 10 does not seem tooooooo bad. I think i am nostalgia blind from 4,5,6, and 7 because those were my childhood games. I didn't like 8 or 9 though. I hope the last 2 characters are boo and dry bones
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> spike would be cool to play as





Spoiler



They already revealed that both Toadette and Spike are going to be the unlockable characters in Mario Party 10. One of the screenshots revealed that there's only two spots for hidden characters, so...


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 22, 2015)

I have preordered this version of Mario Party 10 from Nintendo UK Store.






I have got a Peach and Yoshi amiibo preordered on ShopTo.net. They are ?12.85 each.
I have also preordered a second Toad amiibo as I have a feeling that he is going to be the "rarer" one of these Super Mario Collection amiibo... This Toad amiibo is ?12.85.


----------



## n64king (Feb 22, 2015)

I sorta wish they'd do Mario Party 10 bundles with a random Amiibo from the series instead of just Mario but okay!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 26, 2015)

So in GameXplains newest video, link, they just said that in Amiibo Party you have to scan your amiibo EVERY TURN.

Thoughts?


Part of me hopes there is a very good reason for this and something is saved to your amiibo to make it slowly learn something / there being a reason for this. But I can't think why this can't be done at the end of each board instead of every turn. I did hear before though that if you use an amiibo for smash bros you need to delete the data on it to use it for MP10, so clearly something is being saved here. :?

On the other hand, 4 player amiibo party, every needs to scan each turn, that sounds like such a chore. Such a waste of time, and from what I've seen/heard doesn't even do anything. Part of me thinks this was done entirely to make amiibo party annoying, so people don't want to play it. Then they'll tell nintendo they prefer the other playstyles so that Nintendo can pretend people feel that way because they prefer all being in the cart. Either way, the small part of me that wanted to buy this game just for amiibo party just tripped over a hurdle and faceplanted.


On a different note, apparently if you have more than one relevant amiibo you can mix and match the quarters of the board to make different ones. Which at first sounds cool, but then you remember all the boards are the same, so ... what is the motivation for this? Can anyone see something I'm missing here?


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

I guess if each person has 1 amiibo in their hand then it's not as awkward, but if you're by yourself playing with 4 amiibos that'd be the rough part. But still every turn? :/
I still can't grasp what they're doing for this game, they unlock special boards in Amiibo Party that resemble a real board game, but okay then what happens?
Good thing Ive got a bunch of amiibo that'll work with this game so I don't have to get new ones to try it.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 26, 2015)

n64king said:


> I guess if each person has 1 amiibo in their hand then it's not as awkward, but if you're by yourself playing with 4 amiibos that'd be the rough part. But still every turn? :/
> I still can't grasp what they're doing for this game, they unlock special boards in Amiibo Party that resemble a real board game, but okay then what happens?
> Good thing Ive got a bunch of amiibo that'll work with this game so I don't have to get new ones to try it.



I think you don't have to do it for CPUs. Seeing as you only need 1 amiibo to unlock the mode, it'd be a bit weird to keep needing to scan the same amiibo for each.
And other human players can opt to not use amiibo, but then they play with a 2D cut out character instead of the amiibo pieces seen. ~ which is even more ridiculous in my eyes. Atleast one person has to scan an amiibo everytime their turn comes around though. And that person has to play with a wiimote and not the gamepad, just to make it more awkward. 

The amiibo boards are more like the old collect 20 coins to buy a star, person with the most stars wins. So what they're doing for this game is appealing to all the people who blended their MP9 discs.


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> I think you don't have to do it for CPUs. Seeing as you only need 1 amiibo to unlock the mode, it'd be a bit weird to keep needing to scan the same amiibo for each.
> And other human players can opt to not use amiibo, but then they play with a 2D cut out character instead of the amiibo pieces seen. ~ which is even more ridiculous in my eyes. Atleast one person has to scan an amiibo everytime their turn comes around though. And that person has to play with a wiimote and not the gamepad, just to make it more awkward.
> 
> The amiibo boards are more like the old collect 20 coins to buy a star, person with the most stars wins. So what they're doing for this game is appealing to all the people who blended their MP9 discs.



OMG THE CUTOUTS ARE HORRIBLE. I saw that and I'm just like why....
I like the idea of them doing the old way 20 coins to a star, but what a strange way to execute it. It sounds like they're making you pretend you're playing a board game in real life.

Literally this is the make it or break it game for the series for me.


----------



## Murray (Feb 26, 2015)

you just have to touch and release your amiibo from the gamepad thing to roll the dice on your turn, it shouldn't take as long as say saving data from smash bros. It's just a gimick I guess. The advantage to using an amiibo instead of a cut out is you can attach the pieces (such as the roll 5 dice) sticker thing to your amiibo, and it saves it... as well as customize the base of the figure in game... as well as getting to use their board.

You said it's like they're making you pretend like you're playing a board game in real life, and I think that is what they're going for. This shows some reason why you use the amiibo on the gamepad to roll the dice, it just adds some forced interaction with the amiibo so it's not a case of 'scan it at the start of the game then put it away'. By the style of the board and the fact that you have all those cute animations of the pieces getting knocked over by the dice seems to support this too.


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Murray said:


> you just have to touch and release your amiibo from the gamepad thing to roll the dice on your turn, it shouldn't take as long as say saving data from smash bros. It's just a gimick I guess. The advantage to using an amiibo instead of a cut out is you can attach the pieces (such as the roll 5 dice) sticker thing to your amiibo, and it saves it... as well as customize the base of the figure in game... as well as getting to use their board.
> 
> You said it's like they're making you pretend like you're playing a board game in real life, and I think that is what they're going for. This shows some reason why you use the amiibo on the gamepad to roll the dice, it just adds some forced interaction with the amiibo so it's not a case of 'scan it at the start of the game then put it away'. By the style of the board and the fact that you have all those cute animations of the pieces getting knocked over by the dice seems to support this too.




That's a detailed version of what I thought and didn't feel like typing. It's totally a gimmick cause it's pointless. You may as well just tap it once like Smash and be on your merry way. It also seems like a way to make use of the gamepad in a mode that didn't need it.


----------



## Murray (Feb 26, 2015)

n64king said:


> That's a detailed version of what I thought and didn't feel like typing. It's totally a gimmick cause it's pointless. You may as well just tap it once like Smash and be on your merry way. It also seems like a way to make use of the gamepad in a mode that didn't need it.



I guess it really isn't need it, but since amiibo party at it's core is super basic, like it could be played just spamming A till a minigame comes etc. adding a bit of flavour like this isn't necessarily bad. I imagine it would also make you feel like the amiibo figure itself actually has a purpose rather than something you use to just unlock a mode


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 26, 2015)

n64king said:


> OMG THE CUTOUTS ARE HORRIBLE. I saw that and I'm just like why....
> I like the idea of them doing the old way 20 coins to a star, but what a strange way to execute it. It sounds like they're making you pretend you're playing a board game in real life.
> 
> Literally this is the make it or break it game for the series for me.





Murray said:


> you just have to touch and release your amiibo from the gamepad thing to roll the dice on your turn, it shouldn't take as long as say saving data from smash bros. It's just a gimick I guess. The advantage to using an amiibo instead of a cut out is you can attach the pieces (such as the roll 5 dice) sticker thing to your amiibo, and it saves it... as well as customize the base of the figure in game... as well as getting to use their board.
> 
> You said it's like they're making you pretend like you're playing a board game in real life, and I think that is what they're going for. This shows some reason why you use the amiibo on the gamepad to roll the dice, it just adds some forced interaction with the amiibo so it's not a case of 'scan it at the start of the game then put it away'. By the style of the board and the fact that you have all those cute animations of the pieces getting knocked over by the dice seems to support this too.




I liked that the game was like a board game in design in the past. The main play modes aren't anymore, which is half the reason I don't like them. But repeatedly tapping an amiibo on a pad to make it feel like you're moving a board game piece. Just why? Please say this can be turned off. The gamepad doesn't need to be used at all, it's bad enough the thing always has to be on as it is. I leave mine perpetually almost dead, so that I can play smash bros with it off when I want to. And if it's not saving each turn then I will be incredulous if it can't be turned off. 

Also why do we need to attach stickers to amiibo? Surely this means either cut outs can't use stickers at all, or amiibo can start a board with a bunch of items from the last game. Either way this is unfair.


----------



## Murray (Feb 26, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> I liked that the game was like a board game in design in the past. The main play modes aren't anymore, which is half the reason I don't like them. But repeatedly tapping an amiibo on a pad to make it feel like you're moving a board game piece. Just why? Please say this can be turned off. The gamepad doesn't need to be used at all, it's bad enough the thing always has to be on as it is. I leave mine perpetually almost dead, so that I can play smash bros with it off when I want to. And if it's not saving each turn then I will be incredulous if it can't be turned off.
> 
> Also why do we need to attach stickers to amiibo? Surely this means either cut outs can't use stickers at all, or amiibo can start a board with a bunch of items from the last game. Either way this is unfair.



yes amiibos get the bonuses, cut out don't... if u think it's unfair just buy amiibo!!! (the idea is that what sticker you use is written onto the amiibo itself). also you are not tapping it constantly... just to roll your dice on your turn... so you only have to do it once a round


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 27, 2015)

The more they show of this game in screenshots, the worse it looks. This is gonna be a disaster for sales.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't understand why they don't implement online functionality. That would be extremely fun to play a board game with strangers or friends all over the world, but of course Nintendo doesn't want us to have any fun.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 27, 2015)

Of course they added that horrible fake HD mist that's in every game now to show the light is suppose to be real


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2015)

Trying to decide right now between buying either Codename Steam or this game since they're releasing a week apart... I keep going back and forth.


----------



## Murray (Feb 27, 2015)

Justin said:


> Trying to decide right now between buying either Codename Steam or this game since they're releasing a week apart... I keep going back and forth.



u can play as toad in only 1 of those games


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah only Toad is in Codename Steam


----------



## Murray (Feb 28, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Yeah only Toad is in Codename Steam



you nearly got it


----------



## Coach (Mar 1, 2015)

Ladybonkers said:


> I don't understand why they don't implement online functionality. That would be extremely fun to play a board game with strangers or friends all over the world, but of course Nintendo doesn't want us to have any fun.



Nintendo has been behind on this for a long while now, Mario kart wii had almost flawless Wi-Fi, yet Mario party got nothing. On the 3ds version, it would have been cool to at least be able to play with people on your friend list!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 1, 2015)

I loved mario party until the 8th game. Hudson Soft should've kept it ;-; when I saw mario party 9 was excited for the kart then it turned out the game was kind of dumb. Hated the kart idea. Mario party 10 is similar in my opinion. I'm most likely going to buy it for Rosalina.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 3, 2015)

Haha, I saw this television ad for the game today and thought you guys might enjoy it:






The Japanese get such fun commercials. XD


----------



## n64king (Mar 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, I saw this television ad for the game today and thought you guys might enjoy it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol the ending was cute too when she took the gamepad. Tbh though that makes the mini games look more fun than a couple of the previous ones. I'm still hoping this will be a decent game and that not every one of my favorite side games have gone to trash because of the Wii.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 3, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, I saw this television ad for the game today and thought you guys might enjoy it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does he always have to be Hipster Bowser now? I get that it was that dudes glasses but they did it the same as those 3DS theme art they did last year.


----------



## Coach (Mar 6, 2015)

Wario, DK and Rosalina amiibo confirmed?


----------



## Holla (Mar 6, 2015)

Coach said:


> Wario, DK and Rosalina amiibo confirmed?



I love the Rosalina board! It looks so pretty! I'm glad I got my hands on a Smash Rosalina Amiibo at Walmart though. The Super Mario Rosalina Amiibo is nice looking too but kinda plain in comparison. I'm just glad that the Smash Amiibo work with the same games as the Super Mario line.


----------



## n64king (Mar 6, 2015)

Coach said:


> Wario, DK and Rosalina amiibo confirmed?



Old news. Like half a month old.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like my Smash DK & Rosalina better, but those are still pretty awesome. That Wario is better than the Smash one though, I do not like the Disguise Wario in comparison to normal Wario


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 7, 2015)

Coach said:


> Wario, DK and Rosalina amiibo confirmed?



I want that Rosalina too xD


----------



## n64king (Mar 7, 2015)

I wonder why they've not announced those officially, it kinda gives me slight hope that they'll extend the Super Mario line for a while, but the other Amiibo thread says they didn't get super long production time.
Anyone know if Daisy is playable in MP10? Daisy Amiibo *slobbers*


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 7, 2015)

n64king said:


> I wonder why they've not announced those officially, it kinda gives me slight hope that they'll extend the Super Mario line for a while, but the other Amiibo thread says they didn't get super long production time.
> Anyone know if Daisy is playable in MP10? Daisy Amiibo *slobbers*



I'm really hoping for a daisy amiibo. Hate that she doesn't appear much anymore ;-; I think she should be.


----------



## n64king (Mar 7, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm really hoping for a daisy amiibo. Hate that she doesn't appear much anymore ;-; I think she should be.



She's pretty much always been a side game gal. But yeah she's being phased out for Rosalina a little too much sometimes.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 7, 2015)

Really think this game looks adorable. But that's because I've always been a Mario Party fan. I will probably wait and pick it up after it's a lot less expensive.


----------



## Holla (Mar 7, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> Really think this game looks adorable. But that's because I've always been a Mario Party fan. I will probably wait and pick it up after it's a lot less expensive.



Maybe I'll do the same. I was thinking about asking for MP10 for my birthday (March 25th) but since it's so close to release I A) might not get a copy, B) have to full launch price, and C) I really want some some in depth reviews and let's plays before I dish out that much money.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 7, 2015)

Holla said:


> Maybe I'll do the same. I was thinking about asking for MP10 for my birthday (March 25th) but since it's so close to release I A) might not get a copy, B) have to full launch price, and C) I really want some some in depth reviews and let's plays before I dish out that much money.



That's always a good idea for games like Mario Party, imo.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 7, 2015)

I would wait but I already pre-ordered xD mario party 9 sucked and this one looks the same but to be honest I'm only buying it for Rosalina.....


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I would wait but I already pre-ordered xD mario party 9 sucked and this one looks the same but to be honest I'm only buying it for Rosalina.....



Haha one of my issues too. Considering I also have the Rosalina Amiibo and no games it works with yet it's tempting. (I'm getting Smash for 3DS soon but I won't be getting a New 3DS so I have to wait for the adaptor thing to come out...) Anyways I'm going to hold off for now until the crazy rush is over and more is known about the game.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I would wait but I already pre-ordered xD mario party 9 sucked and this one looks the same but to be honest I'm only buying it for Rosalina.....



I haen't played MP since like...the one with the sun and the moon for GC  So I am thinking about picking this one up since my sister loves MP and we always play it together.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> Haha one of my issues too. Considering I also have the Rosalina Amiibo and no games it works with yet it's tempting. (I'm getting Smash for 3DS soon but I won't be getting a New 3DS so I have to wait for the adaptor thing to come out...) Anyways I'm going to hold off for now until the crazy rush is over and more is known about the game.



I didn't really care for Smash 3DS. I got a Wii U a few weeks ago + Smash for Wii U and Smash for 3ds was like..irrelevant to me. So I sold my copy. Lol.


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> I didn't really care for Smash 3DS. I got a Wii U a few weeks ago + Smash for Wii U and Smash for 3ds was like..irrelevant to me. So I sold my copy. Lol.



My problem is that I'm not really sure if Smash is for me, though I quite liked the demo on 3DS. For someone just getting into it would you say that I'd be better off buying the more expensive Wii U version compared to 3DS? (I also already got a Club Nintendo Code from someone for the 3DS version) so I could get the free DLC and whatnot if I bought the Wii U version... IDK.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

Holla said:


> My problem is that I'm not really sure if Smash is for me, though I quite liked the demo on 3DS. For someone just getting into it would you say that I'd be better off buying the more expensive Wii U version compared to 3DS? (I also already got a Club Nintendo Code from someone for the 3DS version) so I could get the free DLC and whatnot if I bought the Wii U version... IDK.



Hmm, well, it all just depends. The DLC is just MewTwo, and even though I had both versions I just sold the codes since he doesn't mean much to me. xD So don't base your decisions off of DLC unless MewTwo is really important to you. I would say that both are good. When I had the 3ds Version I loved it. Although, I stopped playing it after a week or two. The Wii U version was just way better imo and I didn't really need the 3ds version anymore. So I sold it on ebay to earn extra cash for Mario Kart 8. :s


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> Hmm, well, it all just depends. The DLC is just MewTwo, and even though I had both versions I just sold the codes since he doesn't mean much to me. xD So don't base your decisions off of DLC unless MewTwo is really important to you. I would say that both are good. When I had the 3ds Version I loved it. Although, I stopped playing it after a week or two. The Wii U version was just way better imo and I didn't really need the 3ds version anymore. So I sold it on ebay to earn extra cash for Mario Kart 8. :s



Oh no I'm definitely not basing it off of the DLC, considering Mewtwo will be made available for purchase at a later date if I absolutely have to have him. I'm just trying to decide in the long run which game to get as I'll likely only ever need the one version and I try to avoid getting games that I'll later sell as you do lose some money. (I have sold games in the past though).


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

Holla said:


> Oh no I'm definitely not basing it off of the DLC, considering Mewtwo will be made available for purchase at a later date if I absolutely have to have him. I'm just trying to decide in the long run which game to get as I'll likely only ever need the one version and I try to avoid getting games that I'll later sell as you do lose some money. (I have sold games in the past though).



Then I would say the Wii U version. It really does have a longer play life. I can play the Wii U version for hours on end and never get bored. 8 player smash; More interesting modes, etc. + you'll get Mewtwo for free.


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> Then I would say the Wii U version. It really does have a longer play life. I can play the Wii U version for hours on end and never get bored. 8 player smash; More interesting modes, etc. + you'll get Mewtwo for free.



Alright, makes sense. I could do with more Wii U games anyways. (I only have Nintendoland, Super Mario 3D World which came preloaded on my system and I've beaten it, and Mario Kart 8) Aside from my two virtual console games that is. ^.^ The graphics do look loads better on Wii U as well.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

Holla said:


> -



I'm still shocked at how good the graphics on MK8 are lmao


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> I'm still shocked at how good the graphics on MK8 are lmao



Oh I know. The other day I went back to Mario Kart DS which was my first ever MK game and wow the graphics sure have come a long way! That's why I ended up using my fave screenshot I had from MK8 for my signature on here the quality is just amazing.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 8, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> I haen't played MP since like...the one with the sun and the moon for GC  So I am thinking about picking this one up since my sister loves MP and we always play it together.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Ohhh mario party six xD I liked that one too.


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Ohhh mario party six xD I liked that one too.



I wish I got to play more of the older Mario Parties... I've only played Island tour for 3DS and the one for DS briefly.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 8, 2015)

Holla said:


> I wish I got to play more of the older Mario Parties... I've only played Island tour for 3DS and the one for DS briefly.



I didn't buy island tour because it looks horrible. The ds one is way better in my opinion.


----------



## Caius (Mar 8, 2015)

>Smash talk in mario party thread.

Stay on topic guys.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 8, 2015)

just saw this^^ oops sorry xD Mario Party 10 yeah mario party on topic stuff right here



Holla said:


> Oh I know. The other day I went back to Mario Kart DS which was my first ever MK game and wow the graphics sure have come a long way! That's why I ended up using my fave screenshot I had from MK8 for my signature on here the quality is just amazing.



Oh gosh! Yes! I recently played MK DS recently too and it was almost laughable compared to the new MK. I can't wait for the day we look back on MK 8 and marvel at how crap it is lol.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 8, 2015)

What amiibos are you guys gonna get for this game?


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

Since it kinda started with me taking about Amiibo party and then the Smash Amiibos it's kinda my fault the conversation got off topic... My bad.

Anyways back on topic anyone excited to see Daisy and Waluigi likely get their own Amiibo finally? I know it hasn't been confirmed but they are both playable characters and Amiibo Party boards have shown for pretty much all other characters. ^.^


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 8, 2015)

Yeah I'm pretty excited to see Daisy as an Amiibo! She gets ignored a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And in a perfect world I can afford and find all the Amiibos haha


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 8, 2015)

Holla said:


> Since it kinda started with me taking about Amiibo party and then the Smash Amiibos it's kinda my fault the conversation got off topic... My bad.
> 
> Anyways back on topic anyone excited to see Daisy and Waluigi likely get their own Amiibo finally? I know it hasn't been confirmed but they are both playable characters and Amiibo Party boards have shown for pretty much all other characters. ^.^



I love Daisy. Kind of sad she's slowly disappearing. Hopefully she gets her own amiibo for the game.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 8, 2015)

Holla said:


> Since it kinda started with me taking about Amiibo party and then the Smash Amiibos it's kinda my fault the conversation got off topic... My bad.
> 
> Anyways back on topic anyone excited to see Daisy and Waluigi likely get their own Amiibo finally? I know it hasn't been confirmed but they are both playable characters and Amiibo Party boards have shown for pretty much all other characters. ^.^



According to that French video of amiibo party, both of these characters are nowhere to be seen. Mario, Luigi, Peach, Yoshi, Toad, Wario, Donkey Kong, Rosalina and Bowser are revealed to be playable characters as of now. If they are planning to add a patch for this game, they could possibly include the rest of the playable characters from Normal/Bowser Party.


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> According to that French video of amiibo party, both of these characters are nowhere to be seen. Mario, Luigi, Peach, Yoshi, Toad, Wario, Donkey Kong, Rosalina and Bowser are revealed to be playable characters as of now. If they are planning to add a patch for this game, they could possibly include the rest of the playable characters from Normal/Bowser Party.



Hopefully they do, sure they aren't a popular as Luigi or Peach but people still love Waluigi and Daisy. Plus it'd still equal more money in Nintendo's pocket. Oh well only time will tell.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 8, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> According to that French video of amiibo party, both of these characters are nowhere to be seen. Mario, Luigi, Peach, Yoshi, Toad, Wario, Donkey Kong, Rosalina and Bowser are revealed to be playable characters as of now. If they are planning to add a patch for this game, they could possibly include the rest of the playable characters from Normal/Bowser Party.



Daisy has to be in the game. They can't just remove her like that. I understand she's not that big of a character but people still like her. Hopefully she's playable or I'll be heart broken.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 8, 2015)

I thought that they'd just have an amiibo for each playable character eventually. o: So not likely to get Toadette or Spike either then?


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> I thought that they'd just have an amiibo for each playable character eventually. o: So not likely to get Toadette or Spike either then?



Maybe nintendo is so complicated with the amiibos but hopefully. I'd like toadette. Is she playable?


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> I thought that they'd just have an amiibo for each playable character eventually. o: So not likely to get Toadette or Spike either then?



Hard to say right now. Best bet you can pray for is a later addition via an update, as the Super Mario Amiibo line is already a decent size for just starting out. Nintendo could add Daisy, Waluigi, Spike and Toadette later... Still hard to say though.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 8, 2015)

Holla said:


> Hard to say right now. Best bet you can pray for is a later addition via an update, as the Super Mario Amiibo line is already a decent size for just starting out. Nintendo could add Daisy, Waluigi, Spike and Toadette later... Still hard to say though.



Out of that line I only want Daisy, Peach, and Rosalina. Their boards seem really fun.


----------



## Coach (Mar 8, 2015)

Also, in this video, the characters on the amiibo party are actually the amiibo characters (And not the cutout characters, maybe they are place holders?) That might mean that all of the characters get an amiibo, so you can play as all of them in amiibo party? So Daisy amiibo would probably be happening!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 8, 2015)

Coach said:


> Also, in this video, the characters on the amiibo party are actually the amiibo characters (And not the cutout characters, maybe they are place holders?) That might mean that all of the characters get an amiibo, so you can play as all of them in amiibo party? So Daisy amiibo would probably be happening!


I'd be so happy if a daisy amiibo came out :,3


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 8, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Maybe nintendo is so complicated with the amiibos but hopefully. I'd like toadette. Is she playable?



Maybe I should have spoilered that. S: Aren't they the unlockable characters? Both where shown with MP10 preview pics a few weeks back.



Holla said:


> Hard to say right now. Best bet you can pray for is a later addition via an update, as the Super Mario Amiibo line is already a decent size for just starting out. Nintendo could add Daisy, Waluigi, Spike and Toadette later... Still hard to say though.



I'm hoping this happens. There are so many billions of bits of Mario merchandise about, I really want to be able to get amiibo of all sorts of lesser known characters.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 8, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Maybe I should have spoilered that. S: Aren't they the unlockable characters? Both where shown with MP10 preview pics a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping this happens. There are so many billions of bits of Mario merchandise about, I really want to be able to get amiibo of all sorts of lesser known characters.



Oh thanks for letting me know though. I haven't been keeping up with what's released for the game. Spike seems kin of a dumb character though...


----------



## n64king (Mar 8, 2015)

A couple of those mini games look like Island Tour redos, especially the one at 1:19. But so yay maybe Daisy amiibo, but now I'm wondering if they axed Waluigi  The two of them always hang in the balance ugh


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

Waiting for the mario party 10 to release now!!!


----------



## Murray (Mar 9, 2015)

Coach said:


> Also, in this video, the characters on the amiibo party are actually the amiibo characters (And not the cutout characters, maybe they are place holders?) That might mean that all of the characters get an amiibo, so you can play as all of them in amiibo party? So Daisy amiibo would probably be happening!



cut outs are when you don't use an amiibo so no they aren't placeholders. The characters only appear as the 3d figures when you use an amiibo


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 9, 2015)

So Gamexplain are streaming MP10 in about 20 minutes. (and have a couple minigame vids on YT right now)

http://www.twitch.tv/gamexplain


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

That was kind of hard to watch


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

The comments from their youtube upload says it sucks :x 
Which I expected. WHY does there still have to be that stupid car.


----------



## n64king (Mar 11, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> WHY does there still have to be that stupid car.



I HATE the car. Who thought that was a good idea!? No one likes it ugh.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 11, 2015)

Smash the car. Tell Nintendo to smash it.

Or they'll troll and put it in Mario Kart 8

- - - Post Merge - - -







I HATE THAT CAR SO MUCH


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

n64king said:


> I HATE the car. Who thought that was a good idea!? No one likes it ugh.



Yeah after Mario Party 9 I thought they were getting rid of it :x

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranges_ate_you said:


> Smash the car. Tell Nintendo to smash it.
> 
> Or they'll troll and put it in Mario Kart 8
> 
> ...


KILL IT KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## EpicLazer (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm not very excited for it. Considering there's so many other games I'd rather save money for, it's really low on my list.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that part of the decision of keeping the linear board mechanic in subsequent Mario Party games is to streamline the whole gameplay by cutting some unnecessary waiting for the others to take their decision and lessen the complexity for the more inexperienced players to join the fun. Although this does cut a lot of strategy by considerably limiting your control of the situation, there are some people who are just simply there for the mini-games and don't like waiting for too long. The same can be said for amiibo party as well when it comes to the board design.

Mario Party is now a franchise that is going to cater to the less experienced players, so it's not surprising to see the strategy element taking backseat priority-wise.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 11, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> there are some people who are just simply there for the mini-games and don't like waiting for too long.



Every Mario Party has a mini-game mode, with tournaments and all sorts included for people who just want to play mini-games. Just sayin'.


Anyway, GameXplain are doing another 1 hour stream of the game tonight. 
And WiiFolderJosh streamed it for an hour last night on Danmox's twitch channel. Link


----------



## JCnator (Mar 11, 2015)

So, the BitBlock revealed that you can axe the luck-based games out from the mix while playing the boards? HECK YEAH!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm pretty sure that part of the decision of keeping the linear board mechanic in subsequent Mario Party games is to streamline the whole gameplay by cutting some unnecessary waiting for the others to take their decision and lessen the complexity for the more inexperienced players to join the fun. Although this does cut a lot of strategy by considerably limiting your control of the situation, there are some people who are just simply there for the mini-games and don't like waiting for too long. The same can be said for amiibo party as well when it comes to the board design.
> 
> Mario Party is now a franchise that is going to cater to the less experienced players, so it's not surprising to see the strategy element taking backseat priority-wise.


 I think they are really taking two steps back with this game. They should have a mode like the old one where you have to get stars and use strategy and a mode for the dum dums that want an easy game to play. I just don't even want to play it at this point. I mean, they didn't take away regular Monopoly to make Monopoly JR. Come on, Nintendo, stop dropping the ball.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 11, 2015)

The car ruined the game. I wouldn't mind if they left it on mario party but they could at least add the old mode too but nope we get the car again and bowser party...


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> The car ruined the game. I wouldn't mind if they left it on mario party but they could at least add the old mode too but nope we get the car again and bowser party...



Ya srsly. No one likes the car but if they are that butt hurt about making it a thing they should just have a mode with it and a mode the old way. Everyone could be happy


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 11, 2015)

Unfortunately, unless it's Smash Bros, Nintendo hates giving people options. And often have options in one game that they then remove in later games.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Ya srsly. No one likes the car but if they are that butt hurt about making it a thing they should just have a mode with it and a mode the old way. Everyone could be happy



Sadly with 10 we still have the car ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinglefruit said:


> Unfortunately, unless it's Smash Bros, Nintendo hates giving people options. And often have options in one game that they then remove in later games.



Isn't it better if they give us options so we could buy the game? I feel like they're slowly losing buyers for the mario party series.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Sadly with 10 we still have the car ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I would say definitely. I would probably barely play it if it was free. I'd never pay money for it. Same with Island Tour.


----------



## Solar (Mar 11, 2015)

Idk, I kind of like the car. I wouldn't necessarily care if it got ditched but it's kind of fun in my eyes. I think they did a lot of small improvements to the core mechanics in this games that makes it seem ever so slightly less luck-based. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 11, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Isn't it better if they give us options so we could buy the game? I feel like they're slowly losing buyers for the mario party series.



Logically yes, but have you ever known Nintendo to abide by logic?



Yoshisaur said:


> I would say definitely. I would probably barely play it if it was free. I'd never pay money for it. Same with Island Tour.



I'd pay ?10-15 for it. Just for amiibo boards and the mini-games. I'd probably play 1 bowser board and then never look back at them. (Considering I love Joshys comentary on games, but I had already seen one of the boards they played before and I couldn't bring myself to pay attention to it a second time and only really watched the mini-games.)


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Logically yes, but have you ever known Nintendo to abide by logic?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pay ?10-15 for it. Just for amiibo boards and the mini-games. I'd probably play 1 bowser board and then never look back at them. (Considering I love Joshys comentary on games, but I had already seen one of the boards they played before and I couldn't bring myself to pay attention to it a second time and only really watched the mini-games.)



I'm basically only getting the game for the mini games and Rosalina.


----------



## Boidoh (Mar 12, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm basically only getting the game for the mini games and Rosalina.



I'm getting it for Rosalina and an excuse for me to use my Donkey Kong, Bowser, and Mario amiibo.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 12, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> I'm getting it for Rosalina and an excuse for me to use my Donkey Kong, Bowser, and Mario amiibo.



Awesome :3 I want the peach amiibo from the super mario series


----------



## Boidoh (Mar 12, 2015)

I think the Smash Bros. Peach amiibo looks better. The Mario Series one looks too NSMB-like for my tastes.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 13, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> I think the Smash Bros. Peach amiibo looks better. The Mario Series one looks too NSMB-like for my tastes.



The smash ones do look better but I love princess peach..... So it's a must get


----------



## n64king (Mar 13, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I'm basically only getting the game for the mini games and Rosalina.



Mini games is like the only reason for it now. The board game is almost ruined it seems. Rosalina + Daisy are also valid reasons.


----------



## Murray (Mar 13, 2015)

1 week hype!


----------



## n64king (Mar 13, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> I think the Smash Bros. Peach amiibo looks better. The Mario Series one looks too NSMB-like for my tastes.



It is NSMB/3D World art. I like the Super Mario Peach better, but both are good. Smash Peach is so tempting with that shiny dress, they have the same light sparkle gloss on Rosalina.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 14, 2015)

n64king said:


> Mini games is like the only reason for it now. The board game is almost ruined it seems. Rosalina + Daisy are also valid reasons.



So I saw the video for every mini game in the game and I feel like they lack a lot of creativity. I feel like the game series is going to be ruined for years to come.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

hmm I've never played a mario party game before so I don't know what to expect. I just really don't want it to be anything like the god awful smash tournament, otherwise it would be a huge disappointment. I just want a game that is fun to play with my brothers and I like the fact that they give you a mario amiibo with it (will it work on smash? who knows...)


----------



## n64king (Mar 14, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> So I saw the video for every mini game in the game and I feel like they lack a lot of creativity. I feel like the game series is going to be ruined for years to come.



They ruined it with MP9. But you're right it may take some time to get it back to something people can not go wtf about. Island Tour was sort of a turn in the right direction, but then MP10 they said "bring that car back!" and we went back to the bad place.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

I just hope everyone who dislikes the way Mario Party 10 is set up will complain to Nintendo in some way shape or form. Not that they are good at listening, but if it gets bad enough MAYBE they'll change it in the future.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 14, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I just hope everyone who dislikes the way Mario Party 10 is set up will complain to Nintendo in some way shape or form. Not that they are good at listening, but if it gets bad enough MAYBE they'll change it in the future.



This is par why if I get the game I'm making sure I get it pre-owned. I don't even want to directly affect their sales reports.
And where Zavvi are already selling it for only ?25 I'm kinda hoping to pick it up cheaply enough that it's worth me only ever playing half the game.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 14, 2015)

I miss the 20 coins for a Star


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> This is par why if I get the game I'm making sure I get it pre-owned. I don't even want to directly affect their sales reports.
> And where Zavvi are already selling it for only ?25 I'm kinda hoping to pick it up cheaply enough that it's worth me only ever playing half the game.


Oh yeah getting it used will be good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I miss the 20 coins for a Star
> View attachment 86808



And when bowser comes along and makes them five coins for a star and you have 100+ coins and you get tons of stars ;_;
The memories.... lol


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 14, 2015)

I am purchasing Mario Party 10 as I don't view the car as an issue (My own opinion) and I would own every Mario Party game to date if I purchased Mario Party Advance.


----------



## n64king (Mar 14, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am purchasing Mario Party 10 as I don't view the car as an issue (My own opinion) and I would own every Mario Party game to date if I purchased Mario Party Advance.



Same. You aren't special.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

When youtubers that I like do Mario Party 10 I'll watch and hopefully I'll like it better than I do now.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 14, 2015)

The old mario party was better. I should have waited to buy the game pre owned but I already got it....


----------



## JCnator (Mar 15, 2015)

Some guy from GameXplain said that they will post their review tomorrow, which appears to be the review embargo for the game. I'm going to bet that the average metacritic score would be between 70 and 80, given it should be a better technically better game than Island Tour.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 15, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Some guy from GameXplain said that they will post their review tomorrow, which appears to be the review embargo for the game. I'm going to bet that the average metacritic score would be between 70 and 80, given it should be a better technically better game than Island Tour.



I haven't played island tour but it seems horrible


----------



## JCnator (Mar 16, 2015)

So far, metacritic gave Mario Party 10 a 66/100 among 23 reviews as of now. There's no negative reviews yet, but the reviewers are generally "meh" about the game. General consensus is that the amiibo implementation could've been done better and that Bowser Party has a great potential but its execution leaves us a lot to be desired.

Again, this reinstates that Mario Party 10 isn't designed with hardcore gamers in its mind, which is why some reviews appear to be biased. I recommend to read Nintendo Life's review of the game to see whether or not this game is for you.


----------



## n64king (Mar 16, 2015)

I've yet to see a review anywhere that hasn't given it a 7/10. But they all kind of say the same thing "boring, we want the N64/GCN versions back, wtf is going on with this series, weak mini games, amiibo party is pointless other than to just to sell more amiibo"
Being the only person on TBT who had fun with his friends with Island Tour, I'm actually curious to compare the two, I just have a strong feeling with that stupid ****ing car, amiibo party being a bust and weak looking minigames that Island Tour may actually be a better play. But hey none of yall will ever know that because you've shunned MPIT for not having online. Get some real world friends for crap sake.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mario Party Advance probably will still be the most boring. That's sorta where the car originated too.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm glad it's not got a high rating. I figured it wouldn't. Although it has a very average score for all Mario Party games aside from the original. I find that pretty insulting to the other Mario Party games. I think Mario Party DS has been one of the better Mario Party games and it's only got a rating of 72.


----------



## n64king (Mar 16, 2015)

How come you're glad it didn't get a high rating?


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Again, this reinstates that Mario Party 10 isn't designed with hardcore gamers in its mind, which is why some reviews appear to be biased. I recommend to read Nintendo Life's review of the game to see whether or not this game is for you.




Should Mario Party really be designed with 'hardcore gamers' in mind anyway? It's a party game designed so pretty much anybody can pick it up and play it.

I guess Smash Bros is as well but I really don't see how they could achieve the same "easy to play, hard to master" thing with Mario Party.





Yoshisaur said:


> I'm glad it's not got a high rating. I figured it wouldn't. Although it has a very average score for all Mario Party games aside from the original. I find that pretty insulting to the other Mario Party games. I think Mario Party DS has been one of the better Mario Party games and it's only got a rating of 72.




...I don't understand why you're glad it doesn't have a high rating. High ratings generally mean more people liked a game, generally meaning it's good...Do you not like good games?


I also keep forgetting that something like 72 is considered bad these days. I remember back in the day (like, not even 5 years ago) when above 70 meant a game was probably worth playing, 90 was pretty much a near pefect game and a perfect score was a rare honor that only came about when the planets aligned on a certain day of a certain month of a certain year...Guess it doesn't mean the same when reviewers hand out 9 and 10 out of 10's these days like their lives depend on it.

9/10 is essentially 'average' now...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 16, 2015)

The game seems really weak from all the videos I watched I'm kind if discounted for wasting money on it...


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> ...I don't understand why you're glad it doesn't have a high rating. High ratings generally mean more people liked a game, generally meaning it's good...Do you not like good games?
> 
> 
> I also keep forgetting that something like 72 is considered bad these days. I remember back in the day (like, not even 5 years ago) when above 70 meant a game was probably worth playing, 90 was pretty much a near pefect game and a perfect score was a rare honor that only came about when the planets aligned on a certain day of a certain month of a certain year...Guess it doesn't mean the same when reviewers hand out 9 and 10 out of 10's these days like their lives depend on it.
> ...



Because so many of us who like the Mario Party franchise are disappointed by it and if it has bad reviews and most people also dislike it then maybe Nintendo will make the next installment better. I definitely didn't explain myself very well.


----------



## n64king (Mar 17, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> most people also dislike it then maybe Nintendo will make the next installment better.



Island Tour was hated, MP8 was mediocre, MP9 was hated, and MP Advance gets trashed on a lot and yet we still are ending up with Mario Party 10. That logic doesn't work here. Nintendo doesn't look at reviews or scores, they do what they want and they've said that 1000 times. They make the games in their image and don't do what others tell them to do. Clearly, by now, after a series of 13 games (console + handheld) that have failed to even make an 8/10 *EVER* (except very close by MP1), they probably don't give a crap about what any of us think. Sales are what drives them, if sales were very low then they'd probably trash the series or really consider a new route. But thanks to low WiiU sales, their expectations are even lower on sales. The average score for the entire series (if you include a flat 70 for MP10) is 64%. The series gets a D as a whole. A low D in fact. You can almost guarantee a Mario Party 11 some day that will make us all wretch even harder than we're doing now.
Maybe instead of a car MP11 can have a minivan. That's attractive.

Or this nasty thing can make a comeback


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

sigh, I was really excited about the game but after seeing the reviews I don't know if I should get it or not :'(
I've never played a mario party game before so it's not like I can compare it to what came before it so maybe my view on the game would differ from people who are familiar with the series?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

I want Mario Party 10 because of it's great amiibo support!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean this is like the second major amiibo game, it slowly is getting worth it buying these amiibo figures! I luckily got a Rosalina so i can play as my favourite character in amiibo party!


----------



## JCnator (Mar 18, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> sigh, I was really excited about the game but after seeing the reviews I don't know if I should get it or not :'(
> I've never played a mario party game before so it's not like I can compare it to what came before it so maybe my view on the game would differ from people who are familiar with the series?



I believe if that if you have family willing to play with you or gaming friends who would come over often enough, then you could definitely do a lot worse than getting Mario Party 10. Whether you're a professional gamer or a person who don't often play video games, the game can appeal to anyone. Given it's a party game, the luck factor does frequently come into the play, but there's also some strategy and skill involved that could help you gain an edge over the others. If solo is something you're looking forward, you'll be disappointed. This game costs 60$ CAD for the downloadable version. If you're getting the one with Mario amiibo, you'll be spending ten extra dollars.

If you already have multiple Classic Controllers and Wii Remotes, you can get Mario Party 2 on Wii Shop Channel for 1000 Wii Points ($10 USD) or from Club Nintendo at 250 coins. The game may be older and looks a bit more dated, but it's still fun and much more affordable.


----------



## Murray (Mar 19, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> sigh, I was really excited about the game but after seeing the reviews I don't know if I should get it or not :'(
> I've never played a mario party game before so it's not like I can compare it to what came before it so maybe my view on the game would differ from people who are familiar with the series?



Don't be disheartened these sorts of games never really get good review/scores. If you have friends/family to play with you can't go wrong really. Since it's aimed at the casual market it doesn't really do well when reviewed by people who play games for a living.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

You guys sure love talking about Mario Party 2 on the Mario Party 10 board. Give it a rest, as if there isn't Mario Party 8 to play on your WiiU as well. Break out a GameCube or N64 and play something other than 2 for goodness sake.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> Don't be disheartened these sorts of games never really get good review/scores. If you have friends/family to play with you can't go wrong really. Since it's aimed at the casual market it doesn't really do well when reviewed by people who play games for a living.



That is totally true, Mario Party never scored high on most sites whilst a lot of people had fun with them!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

n64king said:


> Maybe instead of a car MP11 can have a minivan. That's attractive.
> 
> Or this nasty thing can make a comeback



STOP IT. 
I hate the damn Mario Party car and I hate that trophy car too. I'd prefer a minivan at this point.


----------



## timbo (Mar 20, 2015)

timbo said:


> Hi my name is timbo just randomly throwing that out there!



Interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> My name is lars!



Aha, i see.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

timbo said:


> Interesting.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



This does not make any sense at all, AGAIN. I did not even say that lol


----------



## timbo (Mar 20, 2015)

lars708 said:


> OH HELLO GUYS!



Hello!
And i don't make any sense at all i know


----------



## Flop (Mar 20, 2015)

Murray said:


> Don't be disheartened these sorts of games never really get good review/scores. If you have friends/family to play with you can't go wrong really. Since it's aimed at the casual market it doesn't really do well when reviewed by people who play games for a living.


This. I just played it with friends, and I had a blast.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Flop said:


> This. I just played it with friends, and I had a blast.



I know right? Mario Party is really fun in my opinion! It can also ruin your friendship but actually a lot of the newer Nintendo games can! Mario Bros. is dangerous for for your friendship too because you may pick up the fire flower your friend wanted or you throw him right into the void. Mario Kart is also a complete disaster... it could easily damage your friendship heavily lol. All those shells and bananas flying around makes your friend go crazy! Or maybe my friends are a bit odd, that is a possibility too of course! 

But the games still can ruin your friendship,
Regardless what type of friends you have!


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 20, 2015)

I've only watched part 1 of GameXplain's post review discussion, seen their gameplay and what those 3 people have to say about the game, and from all of that:

Compared to 9, this game has a lot more polish. The screen where it shows the minigame type has live models for the characters, for crying out loud. But the overall product isn't good. Less stages that have the same themes from 9, and what didn't really work from that game, gets an encore (the car)? The linear aspect of 9 & 10 makes the game a bit boring. Classic Mario Party is a much more entertaining and strategic experience, a long game where you choose your own path. Would want 10 to revert back to classic, of course that didn't happen. At least let Classic be a MODE. 

But, instead, Bowser Party is the second mode. Does it look good? Looks watered down, 10 minigames, and Bowser is heavily advantaged. I think Nintendo thought Bowser would have a hard time winning so they gave them all these damn handicaps. Well, originally, I think Bowser and Team Mario would have been pretty even minus handicaps, maybe the advantage still with Bowser, but it seems Bowser ALWAYS wins. 

Havent seen much of amiibo party and if I do get Mario Party 10, It'll be for amiibo party. However, I would only be able to use my Toad amiibo since my current Mario, Luigi, Yoshi, and Rosalina amiibos have Smash fighter data that I don't want to erase. Will comment on amiibo party later. 

Overall, I'm done with the Mario Party series unless they overhaul.


----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 21, 2015)

i don't know why all the reviews are so bad, i'm having fun. but then again, i haven't played since MP DS.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> i don't know why all the reviews are so bad, i'm having fun. but then again, i haven't played since MP DS.



Mario Party DS was one of my favorite Mario Party games ever! You had a adventure with boss battles that actually made sense and were serious, now it is more like a mini game. Also you get to unlock dioramas and trophies. There was just so much to unlock and so much to do for a DS game! I think it is one of the best DS games ever made, it even looks good graphically! 

I think Mario Party 10 is a good second for me though, i never played it but it looks awesome, the mini games look actually really enjoyable for the first time since Mario Party 7 and the car mechanic does not look too bad anymore. 

As for my amiibo, i do not mind erasing my Smash data, you can train them easily back to level 50 by letting all your amiibo fight each other. Also i think Mario Party 10 makes better use of amiibo so i'd rather use my amiibo for that game than for Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Peppy Wendy (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Mario Party DS was one of my favorite Mario Party games ever! You had a adventure with boss battles that actually made sense and were serious, now it is more like a mini game. Also you get to unlock dioramas and trophies. There was just so much to unlock and so much to do for a DS game! I think it is one of the best DS games ever made, it even looks good graphically!
> 
> I think Mario Party 10 is a good second for me though, i never played it but it looks awesome, the mini games look actually really enjoyable for the first time since Mario Party 7 and the car mechanic does not look too bad anymore.
> 
> As for my amiibo, i do not mind erasing my Smash data, you can train them easily back to level 50 by letting all your amiibo fight each other. Also i think Mario Party 10 makes better use of amiibo so i'd rather use my amiibo for that game than for Super Smash Bros.



Yes Mario Party 10 is fun game! I plays it always on the days and i love it at the moment! I use my brother amiibo so i can do amiibo party and i always use the luigi bord! It is good fun at all times but can be annoying when you lose. 

Sorry for my bad english i am dutch speaker and just 11 years old, please understand

Thank you and bye!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 21, 2015)

In really disappointed in this game.....


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> In really disappointed in this game.....



Really? What made you disappointed in it? I am just curious if you wonder why i am asking :3


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 21, 2015)

i wish i could get this game, but i cant afford it right now.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> i wish i could get this game, but i cant afford it right now.



Same for me! I want it so badly but the world hates me!


----------



## Derpykat (Mar 21, 2015)

TTTHERE IS ROSALINA IN IT AND SHES PLAYABLEEE?!
Now I want my game to get her right now! I pre-ordered it off of amazon ages agoooo


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Really? What made you disappointed in it? I am just curious if you wonder why i am asking :3



We all know the car is annoying so that. Party mode is boring and you hardly play mini games. The miniganes are also boring. They lack in creativity. The only feature I like is Bowser party. It's not the best but it's ok.

If anyone considers buying this game I'd say don't. You're just going to waste $50.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 21, 2015)

Derpykat said:


> *like*



I only got the game because of Rosalina. I'm just saying the game isn't the best but if anyone wants to waste money on it then go ahead.


----------



## Derpykat (Mar 21, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I only got the game because of Rosalina. I'm just saying the game isn't the best but if anyone wants to waste money on it then go ahead.



Same reason as you tbh. Love her. xP


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 21, 2015)

Derpykat said:


> Same reason as you tbh. Love her. xP



Lol she's perfect. I love her in mario party 10. Basically the only thing I like about the game.


----------



## Derpykat (Mar 21, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Lol she's perfect. I love her in mario party 10. Basically the only thing I like about the game.



I totally agree. x3


----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Mario Party DS was one of my favorite Mario Party games ever! You had a adventure with boss battles that actually made sense and were serious, now it is more like a mini game. Also you get to unlock dioramas and trophies. There was just so much to unlock and so much to do for a DS game! I think it is one of the best DS games ever made, it even looks good graphically!
> 
> I think Mario Party 10 is a good second for me though, i never played it but it looks awesome, the mini games look actually really enjoyable for the first time since Mario Party 7 and the car mechanic does not look too bad anymore.
> 
> As for my amiibo, i do not mind erasing my Smash data, you can train them easily back to level 50 by letting all your amiibo fight each other. Also i think Mario Party 10 makes better use of amiibo so i'd rather use my amiibo for that game than for Super Smash Bros.



Yeah, I really loved my copy till it broke. (It started glitching out at the last turn of every game)


----------



## Boidoh (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a question about amiibo party. Do you need to register your amiibo with a name and stuff from before, or can you do it in the game like with Smash?


----------



## Flop (Mar 21, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> I have a question about amiibo party. Do you need to register your amiibo with a name and stuff from before, or can you do it in the game like with Smash?


It gives you the option to register the Amiibo within the game, but it can only store data for one of the games.  Since Sm4sh and MP10 are both Read-Write enabled instead of one being Read-only, you have to choose which game you'd rather use them for.


----------



## Boidoh (Mar 21, 2015)

Perhaps I worded it in a confusing way. 

I meant that if you have to go into your system settings, to amiibo settings, set it up there, then use it in Mario Party, or if you can set it up within the game it self (like in Smash)?


----------



## Flop (Mar 21, 2015)

Flop said:


> It gives you the option to register the Amiibo *within the game*





Boidoh said:


> Perhaps I worded it in a confusing way.
> 
> I meant that if you have to go into your system settings, to amiibo settings, set it up there, then use it in Mario Party, or if you can set it up within the game it self (like in Smash)?


I got you fam


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Is the amiibo Party easy to play? Or is it annoying because you have to scan the amiibo figures every time something happens and you have to switch from amiibo to Wii remote every second? Lol


----------



## JCnator (Mar 22, 2015)

During the amiibo party, you will have to scan your amiibo when:

- throwing a dice
- storing a token item
- using a token item


To a lot of people, it does sound annoying because you will end up using them very frequently, especially when you all need to use Wii Remote along the way. Even worse, a Bowser user will have to use both Wii Remote and Wii U GamePad.


----------



## Flop (Mar 22, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> During the amiibo party, you will have to scan your amiibo when:
> 
> - throwing a dice
> - storing a token item
> ...


You don't need to use a Wiimote for Bowser.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Flop said:


> You don't need to use a Wiimote for Bowser.



But is it annoying? Just a simple question, i am going to buy the game anyway, even if it is annoying but i just want to gather some extra information


----------



## Flop (Mar 22, 2015)

lars708 said:


> But is it annoying? Just a simple question, i am going to buy the game anyway, even if it is annoying but i just want to gather some extra information


It's kind of annoying to let EVERY player use the amiibo to roll the block on the GamePad, but it's not too bad. It's not like it's interrupting Bowser's gameplay.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Flop said:


> It's kind of annoying to let EVERY player use the amiibo to roll the block on the GamePad, but it's not too bad. It's not like it's interrupting Bowser's gameplay.



Oh okay thanks!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 22, 2015)

I wonder whether anyone knows if the Super Mario Collection amiibo are rare or not?


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 22, 2015)

I just got Mario Party 10 today, and I absolutely love it! In my opinion, it's the best Mario Party game we've gotten in years (It's definitely better than 8, 9, and Island Tour. I'm not sure about 7, though, since i've never played it.)! I'm sort of wondering why there are so many negative reviews for this game after playing it. I've seen some of the negative reviews and I understand some of the points they make (like how Bowser Party needs more minigames), but overall, I really like this game.

First, i'll start off with Bowser Party since it was the first thing I tried out. Bowser Party is very much inclined in Bowser's favor, as he gets 4 (sometimes 5) dice to roll, he can reroll dice, his minigames are designed to be pretty difficult for Team Mario, etc. However, it's not impossible to win as Team Mario. I've seen a lot of people say that Bowser Party was ruined because of how difficult it is to win as Team Mario, but I found that it really depends on whether you're good at the minigames in Bowser Party or not. Sure, there are stage hazards (like the traps in Chaos Castle), the occasional Bowser/Bowser Jr. space, and the not-very-good CPUs (however, the CPUs depend on the difficulty level you choose them to be at). Regardless of all of this, it mostly comes down to whether you are good in the minigames. The stage itself can deter you (or help you, depending on the situation), but if you're good at the minigames, you can do good throughout the course of the game. Bowser Party, in my opinion, was a very fun mode to play in. It made great use of the gamepad and the minigames themselves were great. The biggest problem I found with Bowser Party, though, is the huge lack of minigames. The ones it has are great but get repetitive, as there are only 10 Bowser minigames in the game. If the game was balanced a bit more in Team Mario's favor, I guess it would have made the mode better, but personally, i'm fine with it right now.

With Mario Party, yes, it is a lot like Mario Party 9's version with the car, but in my opinion, it is much better. To start, minigames actually appear much more frequently than in 9. When I played the Mario Party mode, I felt like minigames appeared at a pretty frequent rate, and I was pretty happy with the amount of minigames that I played throughout the games. The stages themselves look very nice, and they have many fun things to interact with, such as the Dragoneel in Whimsical Waters. The mode contains 5 stages: Mushroom Park, Haunted Trail, Whimsical Waters, Airship Central, and Chaos Castle. Overall, I had a pretty good time with the regular Mario Party mode. Sure, it would have been much better had it not used the car or if it were not linear, but for what it is, it'a pretty fun mode. Also, just as something to note, some things that were present in Mario Party 9's version of Mario Party mode were taken out, like the captain events. Personally, I don't care since I never liked those additions in the first place (I see how the captain events can add to the game, but I never liked them.), but I could see how some people might not be happy with that.

Amiibo Party, in my opinion, is the BEST game mode that Mario Party 10 has to offer. If you don't have any of the compatible amiibos (not the ones that you can only use to get Mario Party Points), you won't be able to play it until you get at least one, but if you have them, you'll be able to experience this amazing mode! Basically, Amiibo Party is a version of the classic Mario Party using amiibos. When you play, your amiibo will be shown as an actual figure in the game while the CPUs (or other players who don't have amiibos) are displayed as cardboard cutouts. I've seen people who complained about how you'd be represented as a cardboard cutout if you're not using an amiibo, but I don't see why people complain about it. I think it's a pretty cool touch, and it differentiates your amiibo from everybody else. You'll play in a square board based off the amiibo you have, and you can switch different quadrants of the board to be based on different characters in the game (you can do this by collecting and using tokens in the game or using different amiibos). Your goal is to collect coins and use them to purchase stars. After each round ends, you'll also be playing a minigame in order to earn more coins. When I played, I used my Rosalina & Luma amiibo and Bowser amiibo, and I thought that the game boards were pretty fun to play in. Sure, they're similar in terms of the square design and spaces, but the different boards change the gameplay depending on the boards. Also, if you're going to use a Bowser amiibo, keep in mind that the minigames you play will only be based off the Bowser minigames from Bowser Party, so if you want to play the normal minigames, use any amiibo but Bowser. Overall, I found Amiibo Party to be really fun. I love the whole idea behind the game board, and I love how it's very much like the classic Mario Party games, where you collect stars and coins. The only issue I really had with it was how it was mandatory for the Bowser amiibo to play Bowser Party minigames. I tried to see if I could change it to play regular minigames, but it appears that I can't, which is a shame since i'd much rather play the regular minigames in Amiibo Party. The only other flaw, which I don't really mind but i'm sure a lot of others will, is how you have to tap the amiibo to the gamepad to continue. You'll have to tap it when doing things like rolling the die, collecting tokens, choosing an option (like in the special spaces that randomly chooses an option), and more. If you're playing alone, it's not a problem since you can just sit with a Wii Remote in your hands, an amiibo next to you, and the gamepad in front of you. If you're playing with friends (and I tried it with one other person), it's a bit more of a hassle to do since you'll need to pass around the gamepad. 

Finally, the minigames were very fun in Mario Party 10. I'm not entirely sure how to describe them, but I found a lot of them to be pretty fun to play. There are some that are a bit more dull (like one where you have to try and count which type of goomba has appeared on the screen the most), but there are a lot of minigames that are very enjoyable (like the one where you kick goombas to the other team's side so that they'll have the most).

I haven't played the other smaller modes the game has to offer yet (like the minigame tournament or badminton), but i'll be playing those more later. So far, I am really enjoying Mario Party 10. In my opinion, it's definitely the best Mario Party game that has been released in years, and it uses the amiibos that its compatible with (to play with in amiibo party) better than any other game (even Smash Bros.). I would definitely recommend anybody into buying it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Does this game force you to use the gamepad?


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 22, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Does this game force you to use the gamepad?



In some parts of the game, yes, it does force you to use the gamepad, but in other parts of it, it doesn't. In Amiibo Party, you have to use the gamepad in order to scan your amiibo on the NFC touchpoint. You'll also have to use it to play the minigames if you're using a Bowser amiibo. In Bowser Party, if you play as Bowser, you have to play the minigames and the board using the gamepad. If you play as someone in Team Mario, though, you'd use a Wii remote. In Mario Party mode, you don't use the gamepad to play. You can look at the gamepad to see Bowser trapped in his cage and the numbers you'd need to get to break him out, but apart from that, you really don't use the gamepad in Mario Party mode. The regular minigames don't use the gamepad (only the Wii remote), and I don't think the other extras force you to use the gamepad. From the extras, the only thing i've tried so far is Jewel Drop, and when I started, it asked me if I wanted to use the gamepad or a Wii remote.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> In some parts of the game, yes, it does force you to use the gamepad, but in other parts of it, it doesn't. In Amiibo Party, you have to use the gamepad in order to scan your amiibo on the NFC touchpoint. You'll also have to use it to play the minigames if you're using a Bowser amiibo. In Bowser Party, if you play as Bowser, you have to play the minigames and the board using the gamepad. If you play as someone in Team Mario, though, you'd use a Wii remote. In Mario Party mode, you don't use the gamepad to play. You can look at the gamepad to see Bowser trapped in his cage and the numbers you'd need to get to break him out, but apart from that, you really don't use the gamepad in Mario Party mode. The regular minigames don't use the gamepad (only the Wii remote), and I don't think the other extras force you to use the gamepad. From the extras, the only thing i've tried so far is Jewel Drop, and when I started, it asked me if I wanted to use the gamepad or a Wii remote.



Thanks, that actually answers a lot of my concerns already. I'm still trying to decide if I want to get this yet. All the reviews give it anything from a D-C ratings. What concerns me is I checked the fan ratings and it's almost the exact same thing except for IGN 9 fans gave it an average of an 8.1/10.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 22, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thanks, that actually answers a lot of my concerns already. I'm still trying to decide if I want to get this yet. All the reviews give it anything from a D-C ratings. What concerns me is I checked the fan ratings and it's almost the exact same thing except for IGN 9 fans gave it an average of an 8.1/10.



You're welcome!  I'd definitely recommend the game if you're thinking about getting it. I really like it, and I don't regret getting it. However, I am one of those weird people who do like playing Mario Party games alone as well as with friends, so if you don't like playing it by yourself, you might not enjoy it as much. Also, if you don't have any of the compatible amiibos, you'll miss out on a huge chunk of the game (and the best part of the game, imo), so that is another thing to keep in mind.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think it's stupid the we have to play with wii remotes for party mode -.-


----------



## Coach (Mar 22, 2015)

It would have been a good idea for Nintendo to use those Gamecube controller ports they made for Smash 4 for this game, too. It would be an optional thing, but it would be really cool!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 22, 2015)

Coach said:


> It would have been a good idea for Nintendo to use those Gamecube controller ports they made for Smash 4 for this game, too. It would be an optional thing, but it would be really cool!



Your signature is perfect 0.0 and totally agree on the game cube control idea


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

Coach said:


> It would have been a good idea for Nintendo to use those Gamecube controller ports they made for Smash 4 for this game, too. It would be an optional thing, but it would be really cool!



Lol no, the gamecube controller does not have the gyro sensor so anything that makes use of that cannot be played. That will never happen again, believe me, the gamecube controller just lacks too much... It does not even have the pointer/cursor thingy. (no idea what it is actually called hahah!)


----------



## Murray (Mar 23, 2015)

In marioparty mode I really like the idea of bowser being trapped in the gamepad, it's a clever way to add extra strategy into how you roll, whether you risk it with a normal dice or use a special block.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 23, 2015)

Coach said:


> It would have been a good idea for Nintendo to use those Gamecube controller ports they made for Smash 4 for this game, too. It would be an optional thing, but it would be really cool!



That's actually a really good idea! It would give the GameCube controller adapter much more use than just for Smash Bros. 



lars708 said:


> Lol no, the gamecube controller does not have the gyro sensor so anything that makes use of that cannot be played. That will never happen again, believe me, the gamecube controller just lacks too much... It does not even have the pointer/cursor thingy. (no idea what it is actually called hahah!)



Nintendo could make it so that you could use it for Mario Party mode and some of the extras in the game, like the Badminton Bash or Jewel Drop. They could have an option where you can make all minigames appear except for ones that require motion control, and Nintendo could make it so that you could control the cursor using the analogs stick on the GameCube controller. I don't think it would really work well in Bowser Party since some of the minigames require motion control (and you're already pretty limited in terms of minigames). If they did it in Amiibo Party, they could just use that same option where you make all of the minigames appear except for the ones that require motion controls, and they could just fix some of the controls in the different boards. For example, in the Rosalina board, when you reach the star spring, you need to shake the Wii remote to wind up the spring. Instead, you could turn the analog stick to wind it up on a GameCube controller.

I do agree with you, though, that Nintendo will never actually do it. It would be really cool if they did, but I really doubt they would do such a thing!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 26, 2015)

I've been watching gameplay of Mario Party from youtubers that I like and I'd say MP10 is better than the two before it. I think the mini games are great. I just wish they had a classic mode. They could even revamp old boards and bring them back with updated graphics  They can keep the car for little kids and people like my mom who don't understand gaming very well.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

I have one question about this game, I believe I asked this question before but I didn't get the answer I'm looking for so here goes~
is mario party 10 anything like that atrocious smash tour mode in SSB4 Wii U? if it is then i'll have to skip on it, but if it's inspired by monopoly then it's good enough for me to buy it...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 26, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I have one question about this game, I believe I asked this question before but I didn't get the answer I'm looking for so here goes~
> is mario party 10 anything like that atrocious smash tour mode in SSB4 Wii U? if it is then i'll have to skip on it, but if it's inspired by monopoly then it's good enough for me to buy it...



The old mario party was like smash tour. Amiibo party is basically smash tour except more dull in my opinion.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 26, 2015)

I disliked Smash Tour a lot more than any Mario Party game to date, because there's so much randomness thrown in it makes it a confusing mess of a game. Mario Party 10 doesn't suffer from this issue.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 26, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I have one question about this game, I believe I asked this question before but I didn't get the answer I'm looking for so here goes~
> is mario party 10 anything like that atrocious smash tour mode in SSB4 Wii U? if it is then i'll have to skip on it, but if it's inspired by monopoly then it's good enough for me to buy it...



No actually Mario Party 10 is nothing like Smash Tour, i do not like Smash Tour but i really do like Mario Party.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

lars708 said:


> No actually Mario Party 10 is nothing like Smash Tour, i do not like Smash Tour but i really do like Mario Party.



but Lars you said you still haven't bought the game yet so how can you be sure?


----------



## JCnator (Mar 26, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> but Lars you said you still haven't bought the game yet so how can you be sure?



I'm pretty sure she based her thoughts on the videos she watched. Or she could have secretly bought the game.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm pretty sure she based her thoughts on the videos she watched. Or she could have secretly bought the game.



Lars is a boy


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm pretty sure she based her thoughts on the videos she watched. Or she could have secretly bought the game.



Lol yup i'm a boy, i do not have the game indeed but i have played it a lot at a friends house and i have a lot of the earlier installments.

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD I think less people will confuse me for a girl with my new avatar! ^^


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 27, 2015)

as someone who owns both smash bros 4 and mario party 10, i can say mario party 10 is much more fun. smash tour was an abomination. The original Mario Party is better than smash tour


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

I am going to try and avoid the mistake that I made with the original Rosalina amiibo and buy two Super Mario Collection Rosalina.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am going to try and avoid the mistake that I made with the original Rosalina amiibo and buy two Super Mario Collection Rosalina.



Omg is she actually announced?! I got a Smash Bros. Rosalina 3 days before release but now i have a chance to buy one for my sister too! Rosalina is her favorite Mario princess!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Omg is she actually announced?! I got a Smash Bros. Rosalina 3 days before release but now i have a chance to buy one for my sister too! Rosalina is her favorite Mario princess!


Not yet no. But I am sure that I have seen her in amiibo party and so it is most likely that she will appear.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Not yet no. But I am sure that I have seen her in amiibo party and so it is most likely that she will appear.



Yeah well i personally think that they are not releasing a wave 2 of the Mario amiibo because 3 amiibo for one wave isn't too much.  Maybe they just polished the game by making in-game Mario collection amiibo for them. I hope it happens but i personally doubt it xD


----------



## Dr J (Mar 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Omg is she actually announced?! I got a Smash Bros. Rosalina 3 days before release but now i have a chance to buy one for my sister too! Rosalina is her favorite Mario princess!



I will have all the Rosalina's. And they they will sit by my Rosalina poster. Possibly with my Master Sword and Hylian Shield beside them as well.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 28, 2015)

Let's just hope she's a common one because I wont be excited if I have to hunt her down.
I'm hoping for a Daisy amiibo for this game.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 28, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah well i personally think that they are not releasing a wave 2 of the Mario amiibo because 3 amiibo for one wave isn't too much.  Maybe they just polished the game by making in-game Mario collection amiibo for them. I hope it happens but i personally doubt it xD



The other half of the MP10 characters dont have SMB amiibo yet so I think they could make up wave 2.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 28, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Let's just hope she's a common one because I wont be excited if I have to hunt her down.
> I'm hoping for a Daisy amiibo for this game.



Omg that would be so cool! I have been wanting Daisy to come back more in Mario games, she seems so forgotten sometimes, an amiibo would totally make up for it, finally a figure which does not look like trash!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> The other half of the MP10 characters dont have SMB amiibo yet so I think they could make up wave 2.



That's true but they will have to update the amiibo functionality which rarely happens, if they do then i want at least Bowser, Wario, Zelda and Rosalina support for Mario Kart 8, that would make sense!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah Daisy is just being left behind which is sad. Rosalina is taking away the spotlight. I really hope a Daisy amiibo is released


----------



## Cress (Mar 30, 2015)

Wondering if I should get this game, I don't really need a new Mario Party, but I feel like I want to try it and I also want to give my amiibos some more use.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 30, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Wondering if I should get this game, I don't really need a new Mario Party, but I feel like I want to try it and I also want to give my amiibos some more use.



If you can handle well with constantly using amiibo for launching a dice blocks, stopping a roulette and equipping a token, then amiibo Party will be definitely enjoyable for you, especially when you've got some spare Wii Remotes and friends/siblings coming over. I believe that there's also a completion bonus if you get every single kind of token found in amiibo Party.

Since this game doesn't even have a dedicated single-player mode, the game doesn't sound to be an attractive choice for a solo-only player, but can become great when you have multiple human players hanging out with you.


----------



## Holla (Mar 30, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Yeah Daisy is just being left behind which is sad. Rosalina is taking away the spotlight. I really hope a Daisy amiibo is released



I'm a huge Rosalina fan but I do second this. I love Daisy too and have a lot of respect for her as I practically mained Her in the Mario Kart DS days and that game I played a lot. I'd be glad to see a Daisy amiibo for Mario party 10.


----------



## Cress (Mar 31, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you can handle well with constantly using amiibo for launching a dice blocks, stopping a roulette and equipping a token, then amiibo Party will be definitely enjoyable for you, especially when you've got some spare Wii Remotes and friends/siblings coming over. I believe that there's also a completion bonus if you get every single kind of token found in amiibo Party.
> 
> Since this game doesn't even have a dedicated single-player mode, the game doesn't sound to be an attractive choice for a solo-only player, but can become great when you have multiple human players hanging out with you.



I think I will get it. It'll be my birthday soon so I should have plenty of people to play with then.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 31, 2015)

I just got this game yesterday and it's awesome! The only thing I don't really like about it is amiibo party, I thought that mode was kinda boring.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 31, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you can handle well with constantly using amiibo for launching a dice blocks, stopping a roulette and equipping a token, then amiibo Party will be definitely enjoyable for you, especially when you've got some spare Wii Remotes and friends/siblings coming over. I believe that there's also a completion bonus if you get every single kind of token found in amiibo Party.
> 
> *Since this game doesn't even have a dedicated single-player mode, the game doesn't sound to be an attractive choice for a solo-only player, but can become great when you have multiple human players hanging out with you.*



This is my one major problem with it. It looks ok from youtubers I've watched. If you were hanging out with a group of 4-5 people it would probably be pretty fun. I don't have friends or family that would play with me though.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 7, 2015)

Does anyone still play this? I got bored with the game after the first day I played it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm disappointed that they added that "Captain" thing back, why can't they go back to separate?

I saw that Toadette is back, I might get it for that! 

Would be cool if the SSB characters would be playable with just a tap of an amiibo!


----------



## lars708 (Apr 8, 2015)

Is this game worth the €40? I do not know if i should buy it, a lot of people are negative about it.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 8, 2015)

It's not worth buying because it gets boring really fast. Theres not much to do and the mini games are poorly made.


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 8, 2015)

The minigames are actually great IMO.

I also actually really like amiibo Party...


----------

